

Applying the Lean Startup to Mobile: Tips from Instagram & Foursquare - andrewcross
http://www.andrewcross.ca/2012/03/16/quick-tips-from-sxsw-for-applying-the-lean-startup-to-mobile/

======
klewelling
The all or nothing distribution for iOS and Android is something that has
bugged me for a long time. It bugged me enough that I developed an "in-app"
distribution platform for Android. In a nutshell I wrote an SDK that turns
your entire apk into a plugin. A "shell" apk is installed on the phone that
can run and update the plugin apk(s). This allows you to change almost
anything about the app (not including permissions) and target a single phone,
class of phones or all phones for the updates. I licensed the software to a
company that needed to tightly manage phones but they have since pivoted away
from their previous model.

I am trying to figure out if there is enough of a demand to create a service
based on this technology. It seems like web companies have embraced lean
startup, A/B testing, etc but I don't see a ton of mobile companies going this
direction. This article gives me hope that these ideas are catching on in the
mobile world.

If anyone is interested in "in-app" distribution to enable lean style
iteration and A/B testing on Android please let me know.

------
mdda
And if there's some special 'platform native' special sauce you want to add to
the rapidly iterating HTML UI :

[http://wiki.phonegap.com/w/page/36752779/PhoneGap%20Plugins#...](http://wiki.phonegap.com/w/page/36752779/PhoneGap%20Plugins#HowtoInstallPluginsforAllPlatforms)

